
Speeding Up Compilation Time with Scalac-profiling - jvican
https://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2018/06/04/scalac-profiling.html
======
jvican
Happy to take any questions, by the way!

------
cutler
Surprise, surprise, implicits turn out to be the Achilles heel of Scala.

~~~
jvican
No, non-cached whitebox macros are.

